# Groomer rant



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

That groomer needs to be fired and not groom anywhere else. Her knowledge of grooming is miniscule and incorrect. Please inform the head vet.


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

*Sorry to hear that*

I'm really sorry to hear about your frustration with the groomer! I want to say I'm shocked by it but it happens here in the states too. I can't believe she uses a 10 blade... I know some groomers who do it, but I've never done it. And to suggest clipping down a show dog?! I'm sure she probably doesn't even try to keep the legs a little longer even if it is a shave down, making the dogs look like they have chicken legs. It also pains me to hear she is suggesting to SHAVE a husky! The coat will NOT come in "soft and healthy." The only reason it may seem soft is because all the guard hairs are shaved down which take a longer time to grow while the soft downy hair grows much faster. Sounds like the lady's running a chop shop!


----------



## Gracie's Mum (Dec 1, 2010)

For some groomers, that's the only way they know how to groom - just shave it down. It's sad really. 
Only aprox 10% (I think I'm remembering that number right) of all groomers do any kind of continuing education. I can't imagine... I want to learn it ALL!


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Jun 9, 2010)

Yes its so sad  the poor dogs.

Now I'm traumatized :ahhhhh: and I don't take him to any salon, I do most of his grooming and the handler does it before a show.

She's a good friend to the vet, I don't think he is going to fire her.

Maybe if I talk about grooming to the cashiers (who are great friends of her) they can say something to her on how to groom.


----------



## Anntig (Jun 9, 2010)

She sounds awful probably hasn't had any training at all which is ridiculous as it's easy enough to pick up techniques and learn off the internet.

tokipoke just out of curiosity how do you handle matted messes? I have to admit I use a #10 sometimes, if the #7 won't go through I usually just go down to #10.
Got a spoo coming tomorrow haven't seen him since the beginning of january and since I know the owner doesn't brush there's a chance he'll be a straight shave down hopefully she's been elsewhere in between though.


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

Anntig said:


> She sounds awful probably hasn't had any training at all which is ridiculous as it's easy enough to pick up techniques and learn off the internet.
> 
> tokipoke just out of curiosity how do you handle matted messes? I have to admit I use a #10 sometimes, if the #7 won't go through I usually just go down to #10.
> Got a spoo coming tomorrow haven't seen him since the beginning of january and since I know the owner doesn't brush there's a chance he'll be a straight shave down hopefully she's been elsewhere in between though.


I've always used a 7F on matted dogs. It has gone through all the mats so far... I've only used #10 on badly matted ears, and if the face is really matted for a dog like a shih tzu, I'll use the 8-1/2. There is nothing wrong with using the #10 on the body, I've just never needed to use it on a dog yet. I talked to another groomer who likes to use #10 on dogs like labs. I've always did 7F against the grain, but she told me she never goes against the grain, just uses #10 w/ the grain. All groomers are different! And we each have our own technique. I'm still aspiring to be like my mentor who dried and brushed out a matted dog in like 5 minutes. She's amazing!


----------



## Anntig (Jun 9, 2010)

wow that does sound amazing i've just given up, the first couple of years I used to try to save some coat at least. now if they come in badly matted it's just a straight shave off with whatever I can get to go through cause I know they'll be just as bad when I see them again six months later


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

well- i know in my grooming i probably do a 7 to a 10 shave down 90% of the time in the summer months. Not cuz that's what i want to do- but because that's what will get under the matts.  sometimes if i'm LUCKY i get to use a 4 blade (yes note the excitement cuz it IS an exciting time for me *Sigh* 

And it's almost ALWAYS a contour/all over trim


----------



## Ruey (Feb 22, 2011)

I have done plenty #10 on mated dogs.. a #7 can't get through most of the time. I have to use the scissors to cut the 'carpet' to allow the clipper to go through the matts. When you do a #10, its like taking a piece of carpet from their body. Its horrible, but that is the best thing to do, and you can see some of them are full of rashes and pus under the matts.... ewww..

Just to add, there are places which do a #10 to every dogs that get into their salon, and they can gets 20 dogs (for a single groomer) done in a day (toy breed) and I have no idea why people still sending the pooches there! The groomers earn much more then us who try to save the matted fur.. (which most of the time matted again in their next visit).

Attached is one of the badly matted poodle... which was shaved with a #10


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Jun 9, 2010)

That's a great job Ruey :adore: the dog most feel a lot better and free.

This is how is has to be done when is needed (too matted or owner is not willing/is unable to brush).

Unlike the other groomer who wanted to do it just because "he is male" and he was freshly groomed without knots or mats.

I guess some people think in shows, male dogs have to be shaved down and wear a tie and females all fluffy and using a tiara and a tutu. :dizzy:


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

*Thanx, Groomers *

It's interesting to be 'peeking over yr shoulders'. :spy: lol 

I've read thru this thread a few times and I think that blade sizes are starting to make sense to me now!


----------



## Ruey (Feb 22, 2011)

I don't get the idea, why a male dog have to be shaved down?


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Jun 9, 2010)

Ruey said:


> I don't get the idea, why a male dog have to be shaved down?



It appears some people think he looks like a sissy wit all his fluff and wit "bows" (the paper wraps) on his head. :argh:

So he will look "like a real male" if he is shaved down / must have short hair, other people have told me that I must leave him grow a mustache along wit the short hair to look manly. :afraid:

They don't get he is a show dog and besides I prefer long hair and a clean face, is not like wit schnauzers, fox terriers, etc .. the females should have the beard and the eyebrows shaved so they would look femenine, :/


----------



## Ruey (Feb 22, 2011)

Perhaps they don't even know how a show poodle suppose to looks like! When I tell people the proper poodle cut is to have a clean face, and they show me a full of shock face. When I had my Renee in shaved face, they asked me what breed is that! haha..


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Jun 9, 2010)

Ruey said:


> Perhaps they don't even know how a show poodle suppose to looks like! When I tell people the proper poodle cut is to have a clean face, and they show me a full of shock face. When I had my Renee in shaved face, they asked me what breed is that! haha..



I see, I guess in your area very few people shave the face. :confused2:


In my area its very hard to see one wit a clean face and many of them are mixed too most of them have flat faces and a round skull (like a westie or a shih tzu) , people ask me all the time his breed, some don't seem to believe me and say his face is too pointy to be pure breed or that he is actually a schnauzer. 

Also that he looks more like a coati than a dog LOL File:5287 aquaimages.jpg - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## ambitious groomer (Mar 21, 2011)

*matted dogs with a good story*

I do a lot of work with shelter dogs that are pelted (comes off like a bear skin rug.) If an owner can give me a really good excuse or with shelter dogs, ill wash first then hv the matts off the skin. I've been successful leaving at least a 4 or 2 comb (metal whal combs.) Its similar to wet clipping, I just dry more b4 clipping. I also spend a lot of time at dog shows talking to people about breeds I'm working with at the time. The sad thing is not many groomers do. I've been told by coworkers they are just not bothered to learn more. Maybe why we have westies go out with cocker pattern skirts. Yuck! There are so many free rescources out there to improve yourself as a groomer but if people keep paying there's not much of an incentive for those people.


----------



## Anntig (Jun 9, 2010)

thought you might like to see the boy I did yesterday, he wasn't so bad after all only had 4 months worth of coat on him, didn't get a good after picture sorry, owner arrived early and once he saw her he went crazy, couldn't even finish his TK.


----------

